
Node v9.8.0 - stablemap
https://nodejs.org/en/blog/release/v9.8.0/
======
pornel
I'd like to use this as an opportunity to remind everyone that Node.js v4 is
going to be dead in about a month (support for it has ended long time ago, and
now it's the end of extended support).

If you haven't upgraded Node in the last two years, this is the last call.

~~~
z3t4
Too bad half the modules on npm wont work in 5+ And I don't blame people for
not fixing breaking changes every third month. Ohh the module has less then
100 collaborators !? I better not use it then. Ohh it has not been updated
within the last month ? Better not use it. The cool project that required beta
version of node, now half a year later it's too old. The best part of nodej is
code reuse. Not code re-write! /rant

~~~
realPubkey
I use node 5+ since like forever. Next to every npm-module works for me. And
if not, a node downgrade does not help.

~~~
agmcleod
I think that person meant npm 5 perhaps?

~~~
abritinthebay
Which still isn't true, so I have no idea what they are talking about.

~~~
z3t4
The problem is with the ABI and libuv. It's very hard to debug and fix the
problems if you do not know C++

I do a lot of systems programming in NodeJS and are depending on those modules
to access platform API's.

~~~
abritinthebay
That’s surely a problem with C++ and OS tooling rather than npm tho...?

~~~
z3t4
The problem is NodeJS semver major, eg breaking changes. And the nodejs
modules stop working. And the high frequency of semver major makes it hard to
keep up. If you are lucky the module is maintained at all that is.

------
breatheoften
Anybody know when AWS Lambda will update their node runtime to latest LTS?

I’m curious what prevents those updates from happening faster...

~~~
tnolet
really looking out for this one! Using async/await in lambda would really help
in my specific use case.

------
copper_think
Just finished benchmarking this for a key workload in our build process. It's
3% faster than Node 8.x for us. But node-chakracore (the Microsoft runtime)
8.9.4 was 11% faster -- we are considering switching to that.

~~~
skerit
Is that really worth it, though? What's the support like for chakracore?

~~~
tuananh
it's a build process. it should be fine.

------
msoad
> \--inspect-brk now works properly for esmodules

When ES Modules landed in Node? How do they work? .mjs? :(

~~~
izelnakri
I sincerely hope they remove .mjs requirement. Lets not have io.js division
again, all the frontend libraries are on npm and newer ones tend to use es2015
modules!

~~~
segphault
What I suspect is going to happen is that frontend people will just shrug and
adopt the .mjs extension. Browsers don't care what extension you use as long
as the mime type sent by the server indicates that the file is javascript.

~~~
exogen
Not exactly the entire story. Browsers don't care about the extension, true,
but they still need to know whether to parse the script as a module or not, by
using: <script type="module">

~~~
strkek
Hey this is cool! How come I haven't heard of <script type="module"> before.

I guess I should seriously subscribe to a newsletter or something.

------
esMazer
I'd like to learn Node.js from scratch, but would like to learn on the latest
version.. any resources anyone knows for this?

~~~
megaman22
Chance are, by the time you've learned anything, the wheel will have turned
once again, ages will have come and passed, leaving memories that become
legend. Legend fades to myth, and even myth is long forgotten when the age
that gave it birth comes again.

In the JS world, back or front-end, this process seems to be accelerating at a
terrifying rate, heading to a singularity where all the accumulated brainpower
of the human race is devoted to trying to keep up with the latest way that npm
or node or babel or webpack has broken shit that previously worked.

~~~
dandersh
Cute, but wrong. The basic architecture of Node has not changed, and the core
modules are largely the same as they have been for years.

The question "How does Node work and how can I leverage it" (which is what GP
is asking) is the same as it was a few years ago.

